# How to fish in a boat



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I got a boat last weekend and I have no idea where to go and what to use.
I am hoping that now that I have a boat I can catch more and bigger fish.
I'd like to know where to go and what to use to catch reds,kings,cobia,trout,Spanish,grouper,ect. If you have any suggestions for me I'd be happy to know thx for the help.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

What kind of boat?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

step1: buy fishing gear
step2: fill boat with fuel
step3: put boat in ocean
step4: let someone who knows what they are doing drive the boat
step5: take someone with you who knows a thing or two and help pay for gas/bait
step6: get a really good job to keep paying for broken crap on boat
step7: try and enjoy boat in between repairs and times when you cant afford gas

*key note: bouy's mark a channel, you do not have to run your boat as close as you can get it to the bouy to stay in the slot.:thumbsup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Baby steps, learn how to properly run the boat first . Safety is # 1 .


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> What kind of boat?


It is a 18 ft wellcraft 180 fisherman


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Contact one of the local guides-- Capt.'s Wes Rozier,Brant Preacher, John Rivers, etc. and see if they would possibly take you out in your boat on a guided trip.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Open a cold one, and spend an hour using the "search" function. You will learn a ton.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

BOAT - Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*To answer your subect "How to fish in a boat" I submit the following:*

*Fill the boat with water, stock it full of fish. Pull up a chair, put some bait on a hook, which is on something called fishing line, attached to a fishing pole.*

*Place the baited hook in the boat full of water, and wait, for a bite. Maybe drink a beer while doing so.*

*Now in reality, based upon what you meant, and not what you posted. It appears you have aquirred your first boat. If so, take a boating safty course, learn how to be safe.*

*Then as far as "Catching Fish From a Boat" there are many ways. Inside Salt water, Inside fresh water, near shore and off shore.*

*The best way to learn is get the fishing equipment for inside, and ride around throwing bait, as learned from searching here on this forum.*

*When you have mastered, try some near shore fishing in the GOM. Like the Mass.*

*Then find a buddy boat, and learn offshore.*

*But most of all, be safe and have fun!!!*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't forget hooks, gotta have hooks


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a real suggestion and welcome to the forum. If you are going to stay inshore for now, pick up some fresh dead or even live shrimp from a tackle store. You could also get some fresh mullet as well. Anchor around Ft. Pickens, near the 3 Mile Bridge and just drop a line.Use a good medium action spinning rod with 15-20lb mono and bait up with some circle hooks.

However, if you have a friend who is more familiar with the area and species you are targeting, it would help alot to take him with you. Drifting along the grass flats using live shrimp is another great way to get into some redfish and trout. Just keep the size/bag limits in mind. Not a matter of if, but when FWC stops you and does a check for safety equipment and illegal fish.


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *To answer your subect "How to fish in a boat" I submit the following:*
> 
> *Fill the boat with water, stock it full of fish. Pull up a chair, put some bait on a hook, which is on something called fishing line, attached to a fishing pole.*
> 
> ...


I am wanting to take a safety course but I don't know where they offer them.i don't want to take one online though is there one in the area.


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> Here's a real suggestion and welcome to the forum. If you are going to stay inshore for now, pick up some fresh dead or even live shrimp from a tackle store. You could also get some fresh mullet as well. Anchor around Ft. Pickens, near the 3 Mile Bridge and just drop a line.Use a good medium action spinning rod with 15-20lb mono and bait up with some circle hooks.
> 
> However, if you have a friend who is more familiar with the area and species you are targeting, it would help alot to take him with you. Drifting along the grass flats using live shrimp is another great way to get into some redfish and trout. Just keep the size/bag limits in mind. Not a matter of if, but when FWC stops you and does a check for safety equipment and illegal fish.


Thank you for the first real suggestion I've gotten I really appreciate it and I will definatly try that.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

You are welcome. I am probably going to piss off a few people, but you posted a legitimate question asking for advice and got nothing but jokes and no real tips. That is not how most on this forum are. I have asked for, and gotten tips, and given many as well.

Good luck and if you ever need a deckhand, just let me know! I am always good for helping on the gas. Plus I have an 8' baitnet and a 10' mullet net to catch some awesome baits!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, hire a local guide, use your boat if he is okay with that (though I can see how guides would be hesitant to "guide" on your boat). Most would prefer to show you on their own boats.

That's the BEST advice.

Jim


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*West Marine has boater saftey courses*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Fishhunter123 said:


> I am wanting to take a safety course but I don't know where they offer them.i don't want to take one online though is there one in the area.


*I meant to Quote before, yes, West Marine has them. Call them. I think it is a weekend course.*

*And yes I was funning a little bit, but really, this time of year start at the three mile bridge, use your bottom machine, look for structure on the bottom, and fish over it.*

*Soon you will be able to cath 40 -70 white trout in a few hours, with other species grabbing the hook in between. Lots of action.*

*We use artificial for the first few white trout, then cut up a little one for bait the rest of the time.*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

In the winter time bridges are great places to fish for reds, blacks, and sheepshead


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a good start...






Jim


----------

